# Momo the Cat Goes for an Unexpected Swim :)



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Cat and owner swim to safety during Alberta floods - From the Photo Desk

I LOVE the last picture, so much.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It looks like that cat is ready to take that rescue guy's chin off with one swipe! Talk about a MAD cat!! I'm glad they are both ok though. Wonder why he had the cat in the truck in the first place? Escaping the flood maybe?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How scary! They are lucky they made it out, especially that the cat stayed with him. I'm guessing too that they were trying to escape the flood? Poor kitty, he does look angry in that last photo.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Wonder why he had the cat in the truck in the first place? Escaping the flood maybe?


Yes, he was trying to get out. They had put a lot of sandbags and dirt and things at the river banks, but once the water breaks through, it all comes wooshing out very quickly. They were trying to get people out systematically, but after the bank broke and flooded out the emergency shelter, it was a scramble.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Poor kitty 

I've been following the reports (since I'm only a short drive away) and I'm really really hoping it doesn't get any worse! Calgary has a very large animal shelter, and I'm not sure if it's in one of the at risk areas. I'm not sure how they would manage to evacuate all the animals if they needed to. For that matter the zoo is right on the river, so hopefully it's high enough up, and the bank doesn't erode, and all the animals stay safe and properly contained.

There are tons of pictures of bridges that are gone, houses being washed away...I hope all those people who evacuated were able to take their pets with them!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I agree with the sentiment, LC.

We've got a guest with us, currently. The apartment isn't big enough to hold her mom and dad (who were evacuated last night and are at a hotel), but Maisey the DSH is currently keeping high and dry in our bedroom while Io has the run of the house.

I know it's not a great situation, but they seem to get along well enough that we'll try to let them out for supervised interaction later this afternoon. All we really need is for them to not kill each other a few days until everything's settled down.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow he is lucky he didnt get swept down stream and they both made it safely to shore! That type water run fast and is powerful! Cant believe they caught the event in photos! Kudo to the guy for saving his cat!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm happy for both of 'em! It's a wonder he didn't get clawed,too! 

Cool rule  if you're driving and the road ahead is flooding, DON'T assume 'I can make it across'! I love this story's happy ending!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw that story a few days ago... Brilliant! People get caught in flash floods, you can't help it. I'm lucky I live in Red Deer, our banks are sooo high that the only things affected by the flood were the parks (and 6 houses) However, the shop where I work was about 200 yards from the water's edge... we were biting our nails hoping that it didn't get any higher!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Amazing that that kitty got rescued! really wouldn't want to be that guy holding that poor wet cat at the end though lol


----------

